# LF: DIY to custom build 72"x 24" x 13" canopy.



## lefty (Apr 28, 2010)

any cabinet / carpenter here can help ? call me for details & pricing. Thx. 604-2503203


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Contact Target or Gklaw.


----------



## lefty (Apr 28, 2010)

Will do. Thx.


----------

